# Ever heard of Vanson Tuners?



## MerlinTKD (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm thinking of replacing the stock ESP tuners on my guitar, and I saw these Vanson locking tuners on eBay - anyone know anything about them? Quality stuff, or no?

7 x Vanson Black Locking Tuners Machine Heads for 7 String Guitar V05SP BK7 LH | eBay


----------



## tssb (Oct 12, 2013)

nope, budget stuff.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 12, 2013)

radug said:


> nope, budget stuff.



Ahhh, thanks for the heads up! Bullet dodged!


----------



## cardinal (Mar 11, 2014)

19:1 gear ratio certainly isn't bad. More to a tuner than that, but nice specs.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 11, 2014)

Backlash is the real test of quality in tuners, as well as the locking mechanism. Even Sperzels can have backlash problems.


----------



## wakjob (Mar 12, 2014)

TemjinStrife said:


> Backlash is the real test of quality in tuners, as well as the locking mechanism. Even Sperzels can have backlash problems.



Yep.

I like the Schaller and Fender locking tuners more than the Sperzel. 
I have all three BTW, and don't think I'll be buying the Sperzels again.

Might have to give these Vansons a shot.


----------



## Pat_tct (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm interested to see another review from one of our guys or girls on here.

the specs seem to be nice.

edith: do you have an official website or something where we can get some more information on your business?
anything else than ebay?


----------



## Suho (Mar 12, 2014)

I received a set installed on a tele partscaster about a year ago. I ended up selling the guitar off in parts, but while it was together the Vansons (They just say Jin-ho on the inside, I had to find pictures of them online to figure out the name) worked pretty well. I also owned a Siggery 8 that has been sold among a few members on this forum, and they worked very well on there. [I believe they may have been represented as Sperzels to me, but they were not and again I had to figure out they were Vansons by looking at the pics on the web.]


----------



## cardinal (Mar 18, 2014)

You know, I have a guitar I bought used with aftermarket locking tuners. They're completely unmarked but look like these Vanson tuners. I've only had the guitar a few months, but I can't complain about the tuners. They maybe don't feel as "solid" when turning as a set of open-gear Hioshot Griplock tuners I have on a different guitar.


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 2, 2016)

For anyone still curious, I just received a set of the locking tuners. 

I'll let everyone know what I think of the quality once I have them installed, but, as a heads up, be aware that they don't come with the mounting screws, which is annoying.


----------



## lewis (Dec 3, 2016)

Ben.Last said:


> For anyone still curious, I just received a set of the locking tuners.
> 
> I'll let everyone know what I think of the quality once I have them installed, but, as a heads up, be aware that they don't come with the mounting screws, which is annoying.



Ive ordered over 10 sets of these. Every set has been superb and every set has always shipped with the screws so I suggest emailing him as they are supposed to mate.


----------



## Yodel (Dec 3, 2016)

Suho said:


> ... (They just say Jin-ho on the inside,... )



https://m.aliexpress.com/popular/jinho-tuners.html


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 3, 2016)

lewis said:


> Ive ordered over 10 sets of these. Every set has been superb and every set has always shipped with the screws so I suggest emailing him as they are supposed to mate.



I did notice after posting this that there was a little note that said that there were screws in the bag, so I figured that it must have been a screw up (no pun intended)


----------



## juka (Dec 4, 2016)

I've owned several high-class MIJ guitars (Ibanez, Jackson,...) in the past, where the manufacturer claimed to have Gotoh tuners on them, but the back of the tuners said Jin-Ho.

One time a Jackson manager got really mad at me , when I showed a pic of this in a NGD thread


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 6, 2016)

I've used locking Vanson tuners on a few guitars and have never had any problems. They were a direct swap for the stock Jackson-branded tuners on my DKMG as well as the Gotoh set on my old 7620. I'd definitely recommend them


----------

